# 75 Heron Super Tourer



## slowride (Nov 20, 2020)

Thought I would share this water foul ‘75 Super Tourer. The ugly heron of the 70’s here “dans son jus.” I have not cleaned up at all yet -as found.  I was so happy to find it as it’s totally unmolested / “improved.” I understand at the time it was drop bars or else it’s not a serious bike and nor you a serious rider so most were converted. This one still has original tires , tubes....everything in fact. From the kitchen ( factory) fully stuffed ( loaded) Including Lighting set branded Rampar and rack (i know dealer added). It looks like transition bike built at end of 74 beginning of 75 so pump is on seat tube and b66 saddle like 75 catalog but fenders are classique Bluemels like 74 catalog.To support one Atom pedal is October’74 and other November. Another general observation is continuing shift to Far East for parts. Lighting set /tires/gear block made in Japan.  Blue tape on hub from factory? Let me know your thoughts, memories, or whatever else you would like to share.


----------



## juvela (Nov 20, 2020)

-----

handgrips appear to be DARE

RAMPAR equaled Japan produced at this time

have seen the blue tape on hub barrels previously
think it to be "factory" but do not know purpose
one guess is some manner of quality control check on the wheelbuilding

wonderful to find one which has not been "worked on" nor damaged    

enjoy!

-----


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice and typical bike boom garage ornament! High time to put some miles on it.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice one Steve!! The bike looks like it was hardly used. Shouldn't be to much work to get it gleaming again.

They used those pedals on the Schwinn Continentals I've had over the years, and I think a few Sports Tourers also.
The paint color is the same as a girls Raleigh Colt I have. Yours is only the second time I've seen it used.


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 21, 2020)

These are pretty rare. They were expensive and a lot of people looking for this type of bike at the time opted for the much cheaper Sprite 27. It's nice that the original fenders are not only present, they're in good condition. I have a collector friend who found a tan one that was n.o.s. and the chrome stripes were lifting on his fenders, out of the box! I did greatly enjoyed detailing the bike for him. That's a nice find. Oh, buy the way, those bars are bone stock and original to your bike. Please leave them on there!


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice! Love the colors and the parts selection on this bike.


----------



## juvela (Nov 21, 2020)

-----

small bits forgot to mention in earlier post -

lug pattern BOCAMA Professionsal









the full sloping crown does not appear to be the same Davis model employed on the Raleigh Professional but rather one from Harrington as seen on the Raleigh Competition of the early 1970's.  The Davis is a bit more robust/beefy and the Harrington gets quite thin vertically midway between the socket for the steerer and the plugs for the blades.

was slightly surprised to be reminded that chain stays are dimpled and not rapier pattern such as those on the contemporaneous Competition & Professional.

bottom bracket spindle will be model 125 which is normally employed for three plateau drive trains but is used here due to the presence of the chainguard.

the Alatet headset is of course from Thomas D. Cross & Sons Limited of Birmingham and takes 5/32" ball.

the bend model for the GB bar is the Allrounder.

the cycle's Huret Jubile gear ensemble and its Maillard 700 hubs both launched in 1973.

livery - find meself in the same camp with other posters above and very much prefer this finish of the two which were offered for this model.

slowride - does this machine complete your set of all the top Raleigh models of the early 1970's?

-----


----------



## slowride (Nov 21, 2020)

kostnerave said:


> These are pretty rare. They were expensive and a lot of people looking for this type of bike at the time opted for the much cheaper Sprite 27. It's nice that the original fenders are not only present, they're in good condition. I have a collector friend who found a tan one that was n.o.s. and the chrome stripes were lifting on his fenders, out of the box! I did greatly enjoyed detailing the bike for him. That's a nice find. Oh, buy the way, those bars are bone stock and original to your bike. Please leave them on there!



Hello Mike,
I will only change out tires; nothing else.  You’re right about price. Looking at ‘75 price list , you could buy three Raleigh Sports for price of one ST and still have $2 that would have covered most of a six pack! http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh_pricelists/Raleigh prices 1975.pdf

Yes these fenders are very fragile; there are a few sections where I’ll have to carefully glue back the foil.


----------



## slowride (Nov 21, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> small bits forgot to mention in earlier post -
> 
> ...



Hello Roger,
Yes early 70’s Raleigh experience almost complete. The ‘74 international cycle I found was too big so passed along frame set and now waiting for +/- 21.5” one to present itself and I’ll build it up; would you believe Tullio Crankset had one arm 170 and the other 172.5! Wow must have been sopping wet lunch in Worksop!
Thank you so much for the detailed components summary. You are absolutely right  about sloping crown of comp/ST being different from Pro. Have a look. Btw can’t believe just how thin on Comp/ST crown but never heard any robustness issues.
Now have five Verot XCIII’s ; three cyclo tourist w/125 and two standard doubles w/118s.  Wonder why dimpled chain stays on this vs rapier on Comp. Traditional for upright tourer frame? Cost savings? Clearance? I did notice in ‘74 the ST 10 speed was slightly less expensive than Comp but by ‘75 they were same price. Please note my Pro in pic is from ‘72 
All the best,
Steve


----------



## slowride (Nov 21, 2020)

Adding ‘75 catalog pic and spec sheet


----------



## edsiajb (Nov 21, 2020)

The Super Tourer is Carlton-built (Worksop factory)...has butted 531 tubes and forks (edited as I've now been schooled)...They were very highly spec'ed for a upright bike - probably 30 or 40 years too early for a bike like this.


----------



## edsiajb (Nov 21, 2020)

It is one of the most sought-after models by Raleigh collectors/riders....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 21, 2020)

High-performance utility bike. I've looked for one off-and-on for years and never came across one.  Great find.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 22, 2020)

edsiajb said:


> The Super Tourer is Carlton-built (Worksop factory)...has butted 531 tubes and forks - the same frame as the "Competition GS" if you want to take a look at old catalogs.  They were very highly spec'ed for a upright bike - probably 30 or 40 years too early for a bike like this.



and with a special fork - low-trail for easy steering


----------



## juvela (Nov 22, 2020)

-----

whilst am certainly not in the same league with other thread participants on Sir Wally savvy doona see how the frame of the subject machine could be the same as that of the Raleigh Competition GS model.

first there is a temporal contradiction.  slowride has determined the cycle being discussed to date from the 1974-75 time while the Competition GS model did not launch until the 1977 model year.

here is the manufacturer's catalogue page for the Competition GS model of 1977 -






note that frame is constructed with BOCAMA 16/I pattern lugs rather than BOCAMA Professional pattern lugs.  note that dropouts are Campag rather than Huret.  note that since brakes are sidepull there is no centrepull bridge present on the seat stays.  note that it is constructed for 700 size wheels rather than 27" & has 52mm brake centres.  note that chainstays are rapier pattern (undimpled) while those of the Super Tourer are dimpled.

even if we compare the frame of the subject bicycle to that of the contemporaneous Competition Mk.II model there are differences.  here is the manufacturer's catalogue page for the Competition Mk.II model of 1974 -





note that lug pattern is Capella rather than BOCAMA Professional.  note that fork crown is Vagner No. 12 rather than Harrington full sloping.  note that chainstays are rapier pattern without dimples while those of Super Tourer are dimpled.

in short the Super Tourer frame is not "the same frame as"

-----


----------

